# Gutting, Blasting and Sealing Smoke Damage



## BradleyGrillo (Jun 5, 2011)

Hello. I want to apologize up front about not being a true painting contractor, and asking a "how to" question.

I am in the process of buying a home that had a good deal of smoke damage and will be restoring it myself.

My plan is to gut the home to the studs and baking soda blast all remaining surfaces. At that point I was going to spray a white shallac based primer/paint such as BIN.

My question, is are there any products that do not have pigment that would work equally as well as BIN to seal the mahogany trim? Would a regular clear shellac seal any remaining smoke smell?

Thanks in advance


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

As much as we can appreciate your honesty about being a DIYer and can appreciate your predicament, this is a site for the professionals. To be fair, we can not make exceptions if and when we choose. 

Here's the official response when a DIY'er posts on this forum:

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

